# Canon Pixma ip4850



## freibier47906 (13. Januar 2011)

Hab den o.g. Drucker als Nachfolger für meinen doch schon was älteren i560x ausgesucht.
Nun die Frage,hat jemand bei diesem Modell Erfahrung mit Fremdtinte gemacht?


----------



## kamiki09 (13. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mit dem Alternativ-Zeug meinen Canon IP5000 zu Elektro Schrott verwandelt.
Wollte das früher auch nicht glauben, aber scheinbar kommen die Köpfe einfach nicht mit Fremdtinte aus.
Mein neuer Canon MP990 tankt seit dem nur noch original Tinte und das bleibt auch so.
Das ist allerdings nur meine Erfahrung und Meinung.


----------



## freibier47906 (14. Januar 2011)

Also mein alter i560 lief Jahre mit Pelikantinte...ohne Mucken.Kann aber gut sein,daß die neuen Modelle anfälliger für sowas sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2011)

Ich selber habe den IP 4600 sowie den IP 3000, und beide liefen / laufen mit Tinte von Certone, Geha, Boeder sowie der Tinte von Lidl ohne Probleme ( das lief bezieht sich auf den 3000er da er schon so viel drucken mußte das der Druckkopf verschlissen ist, und nein der Defekt liegt nicht an Fremdtinte )


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Januar 2011)

Mein Canon Pixma iP 3300 wird auch nur mit Fremdtinte befüllt und der läuft immer noch … selbst Qualitätsunterschiede beim Druck sind nicht feststellbar.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich besitze einen etwas anderen der gleichen Produktkategorie: Den Pixma MP520.

Dieser hat einen Chip an jeder der vier Patronen, der sich den Füllstand "merkt". Bei Pearl hast du die Möglichkeit, Fremdpatronen zu bestellen, die bereits mit Chip ausgestattet sind, sofern deiner auch auf diese Technik basiert. Mache das bereits seit knapp zwei Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ganz davon ab sparst du noch geheuerlich viel Asche 

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------

